# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Myytti Munkkivuoren metroasemasta

## 339-DF

Myytti Munkkivuoren metroasemasta nostaa tasaisin väliajoin päätään. Minusta on paikallaan luoda sille uusi ketju, johon on helppo viitata tulevaisuudessa, kun asiaan taas palataan.

Ymmärrän hyvin, että tämä myytti nousee esiin yhä uudelleen, onhan se ajatuksena kutkuttava. Että rakennetaan tyhjään metsään lähiö, tehdään sen keskelle ostari ja kaivetaan valmis kuoppa, peräti tunneli, metrolle. Metrolle, jota ei koskaan tule.

Mielissä Munkkivuoren metroasema on varmaankin samaa kokoluokkaa kuin nykyiset metron tunneliasemat, mikä on ensimmäinen virheolettama. Se metro, jota Helsinkiin 1950-luvulla, Munkkivuoren kaupunginosaa suunniteltaessaan, kaavailtiin, ei muistuta teknisiltä ratkaisuiltaan miltään osin nykyistä massiivista raskasjunaa. Paciuksenkadulla se olisi kulkenut pinnassa, kadulla, nykyisen ratikan tapaan. Munkkivuoren ali se olisi kulkenut tunnelissa. Kalustona olisi ollut neliakselisia vaunuja, niitä samoja, joilla helsinkiläiset vielä kymmenisen vuotta sitten matkustivat ykkösen linjalla. Osa niistä oli varustettu metroa silmälläpitäen multippeliajoa varten ja jonkin aikaa niitä ajettiinkin kahden vaunun junina. Vaunuja oli tarkoitus tilata ulkomailta useilta valmistajilta satoja kappaleita. Tämä Castrénin metro, jota siis metroksi tai maanalaiseksi kutsuttiin, olisi ollut vastaava katukelpoinen liikennejärjestelmä kuin se, mitä Antero kutsuu saksalaisten tavoin Stadtbahniksi. Jos sanaan ei liittyisi niin kovaa tunnelatausta, sitä voisi nimittää pikaraitiotieksi.




> Sielläpäinhän on jo toinenkin metroasema odottamassa, Munkkivuoressa. Saadaan senkin sitten samalla kertaa käyttöön.
> 
> Tietääkö kukaan muuten, mihin ilmansuuntaan tämä tunnelinpätkä sinne ostarin alle on louhittu; arviolta pohjois-etelä, kun sen metronhan piti siitä jatkua Martinlaaksoonpäin?


Yllä olevaa taustaa vasten ymmärtää, etteivät Castrénin "metroasemat" olisi olleet 135-metrisiä laitureita kaksine raiteineen, vaan nykyisen ratikkapysäkin kokoluokkaa. Jusa kuvaa tuota aihiota hyvin:




> Olen käynnyt ko."metroasemalla" ja sitä ei voi kyllä kutsua siksi, lähinnä kellari joka on täynnä louhittua kiveä eikä ole kovinkaan iso.
> Etelä-pohjoissuunnassa tuo on ostokeskuksen ja kirkon välissä. Paikkahan on hyvä.


Siellä ei siis ole mitään varsinaista tunnelia eikä asemaa. On vain tyhjä tila, ylimääräinen ja viimeistelemätön kellari, Kuvatapion liikkeen takana sillä tasolla, jonne liukuportaat nykyisin vievät ja jolla parkkihalli on. Tuo tyhjä tila on koko lailla suoraan maanpinnan alapuolella ja vastaa kooltaan ratikkapysäkkiä korokkeineen ja raiteineen.

Aivan eri kokoluokassa ovat myöhempinä vuosikymmeninä louhitut Kampin ja Hakaniemen rinnakkaiset asemahallit.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Castrénin metron jälkeisissä suunnitelmissa Munkkivuoren kautta linjattiin edellistä selvästi raskaampi metro. Castrénin metro tosiaan oli lähempänä Oslon T-banea tai Tukholman Tunnelbananin vihreää linjaa, tosin sillä erolla, että helsinkiläisunelmassa olisi ollut ilmajohtovirroitus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Castrénin metron jälkeisissä suunnitelmissa Munkkivuoren kautta linjattiin edellistä selvästi raskaampi metro.


Jos tällainen olisi toteutettu, asema varmaankin olisi tullut ostarin tietämille, mutta nykyisestä aihiosta ei olisi ollut aseman kannalta mitään hyötyä.




> Castrénin metro tosiaan oli lähempänä Oslon T-banea tai Tukholman Tunnelbananin vihreää linjaa, tosin sillä erolla, että helsinkiläisunelmassa olisi ollut ilmajohtovirroitus.


Osloa en tunne. Mutta Tukholman gröna kuitenkin muutettiin ihan täysmittaiseksi katukelvottomaksi tunnelibaanaksi kalustoa myöten, vaikka monilta osin oli entistä ratikkarataa. Helsingissä sen sijaan oltaisiin liikennöity "metrovaiheessa" edelleen katukelpoisin raitiovaunuin ja esimerkiksi siinä Paciuksenkadulla rata olisi ollut fyysisesti samanoloinen kuin nytkin, ei sen kummempia eristyksiä. Sikäli, nykytermein, Helsinki olisi selkeästi Stadtbahn ja Tukholma U-bahn, eikö vaan?

----------


## pehkonen

Samaan sarjaan kuuluinee Makkaratalossa oleva "asematila". Liikuntahallina ja taukotilana toimiva noin Kompassitason korkeudella.

----------


## vristo

> Samaan sarjaan kuuluinee Makkaratalossa oleva "asematila". Liikuntahallina ja taukotilana toimiva noin Kompassitason korkeudella.


Siis Asematunnelissa, ei Makkaratalossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osloa en tunne. Mutta Tukholman gröna kuitenkin muutettiin ihan täysmittaiseksi katukelvottomaksi tunnelibaanaksi kalustoa myöten, vaikka monilta osin oli entistä ratikkarataa. Helsingissä sen sijaan oltaisiin liikennöity "metrovaiheessa" edelleen katukelpoisin raitiovaunuin ja esimerkiksi siinä Paciuksenkadulla rata olisi ollut fyysisesti samanoloinen kuin nytkin, ei sen kummempia eristyksiä. Sikäli, nykytermein, Helsinki olisi selkeästi Stadtbahn ja Tukholma U-bahn, eikö vaan?


Oslon nykyinen T-bane koostuu pääosin alkujaankin täysmetroksi rakennetuista itäradoista + vanhoista läntisistä ilmajohtovirroitetuista esikaupunkiradoista, jotka olivat läheistä sukua teknisten ratkaisujensa puolesta Tukholman Saltsjöbananille. Nyttemmin verkosto on yhtenäistetty virtakiskolliseksi järjestelmäksi, joskin Holmenkollenin haaralla on edelleen tasoristeyksiä.

  Castrénin metron ratojen raideleveydeksi oli valittu rautateiden 1524 mm (kerrottaan mm. Iltasen tutkielmassa Minne metro kuljettaa). Vaunujen leveydestä taas on kerrottu, että "kalusto tulisi olemaan noin 520 mm leveämpää nykyisiin raitiovaunuihimme verrattuna". Tämä olisi merkinnyt suunnilleen Tukholman Tunnelbananin levyisiä hieman yli 2800 mm leveitä vaunuja (Oslon esikaupunkiratojen vaunut (ei Trikken) ovat olleet jo noin sadan vuoden ajan yli kolmimetrisiä leveytensä puolesta). Iltasen tutkielma kertoo myös, että metron virroituksen oli tarkoitus perustua ilmajohtoratkaisuun. Tästä voidaan päätellä, että Castrénin verkostolla tasoristeykset olisivat olleet mahdollisia ja niitä suunnitelma sisälsikin vaikka kuinka paljon. Eikä mikään periaatteessa estänyt sijoittamasta joitakin rataosia isojen katujen keskialueella omaksi saarekkeekseen.

 Sitten esitettyyn kysymykseen: Tukholman Tunnelbanan kaikkine kolmine järjestelmineen on kiistaton fullmetro, saksaksi U-Bahn. Niin on nykyään Oslonkin vastaava järjestelmä. Helsingin nykyinen metro on sitä myös, joskin hyvin raskas sellainen. Castrénin vetämän metrotoimikunnan vuonna 1963 esittämä suunnitelma olisi sisältänyt kaikkia edellisiä selkeästi stadtbahnimaisemman verkoston. Oikeastaan vain 2650 mm ylittävä vaunujen korinleveys olisi poikennut stadtbahnin kriteereiksi mielletyistä normeista.

----------


## vristo

Tässä kolme kuvakaappausta Hesarissa vuosia sitten ilmestyneessä "Helsingin utopiat"-kuvaelmasta. Näissä kuvissa vilahtaa piirroksia mm. Castrénin metron rata- ja asemaprofiileja sekä metroverkkoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ainakin Munkkivuoren "metroaseman" lippuhalli on mahtava. Muistan lapsuuden ajoistani että alas "kompassitasolle" eivät alunperin johtaneet mitkään liukuportaat kuten nyt vaan ainoastaan tavalliset mutta hyvin leveät portaat ja niiden vieressä kulki liukumäki jota me lapset laskimme. Ilmeisesti liukumäkeen oli tarkoitus asentaa ne liukuportaat viimeistään sitten  kun metro alkaa kulkea. 

Mitä varhaisten metrosuunnitelmien tekniikkaan tulee niin olin jostain 1960-luvulla ilmestyneestä kirjasta lukenut että Kontulaan varattiin jonidenkin kerrostalojen väliin tilaa "metron käntösilmukalle". Se juoruaisi siitä että metroa olisi ajettu raitiovaunuilla ja vielä 1-suuntavaunuilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, liukumäki oli kiva. Pikkuiselle aivan hurjan pitkä! Nykyiset liukuportaat on samat, jotka olivat ennen K-kaupan sisällä. Siirrettiin vaan tuohon remontin yhteydessä.

"Lippuhallin" olisi voinut myös panna sulkeisiin. Se metroasema kun olisi ollut sillä tasolla. Tarkoitus ei ollut tehdä kaksitasoista lippuhalli+laituritaso-systeemiä siten kuten raskasmetrolla nyt on. Luulen, että tuo on yksi niistä Munkkivuoren metroaseman myyteistä. Eli se nähdään juuri tällaisena Kaivokadun aseman tapaisena, jossa on "asematunnelitaso" (joka tässä tapauksessa on maanpinnalla), "kompassitaso" (Alko, Kuvatapio) ja siitä olisi vielä pitkät liukuportaat alas laitureille. Näin ei kuitenkaan ollut tarkoitus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:18 ----------

Kas vaan, Sanomatalossakin on taas luettu Jlf:ää! Ilta-Sanomien toimittaja Emma Karasjoki on käynyt paikan päällä kuvaajan kanssa, mukana on videokuvaakin ja pieni haastattelu.

Toimittaja on huomannut mainita jutussaan senkin, että "suunniteltu metro olisi ollut nykyistä metroa kevyempi ratkaisu. Kevyen linjan tiheä malli kuitenkin hylättiin."

Se vielä vinkiksi toimittajalle, että olisi ollut kiva kuvata myös siellä "lippuhallissa" eli aulassa ja havainnollistaa, että tuolla Kuvatapion seinän takana se "asema" on.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/art-1288750324030.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joo, liukumäki oli kiva. Pikkuiselle aivan hurjan pitkä! Nykyiset liukuportaat on samat, jotka olivat ennen K-kaupan sisällä. Siirrettiin vaan tuohon remontin yhteydessä.
> 
> "Lippuhallin" olisi voinut myös panna sulkeisiin. Se metroasema kun olisi ollut sillä tasolla. Tarkoitus ei ollut tehdä kaksitasoista lippuhalli+laituritaso-systeemiä siten kuten raskasmetrolla nyt on. Luulen, että tuo on yksi niistä Munkkivuoren metroaseman myyteistä. Eli se nähdään juuri tällaisena Kaivokadun aseman tapaisena, jossa on "asematunnelitaso" (joka tässä tapauksessa on maanpinnalla), "kompassitaso" (Alko, Kuvatapio) ja siitä olisi vielä pitkät liukuportaat alas laitureille. Näin ei kuitenkaan ollut tarkoitus.


Jos itse laituri olisi ollut "kompassitasolla" niin miten oli oikein taroitus että pääsee Munkkivuoren aseman toiselle raiteelle? Olisiko ollut toiset portaat ostarin takapuolella? 

Muuten, mitä metron esihistoriallisista "asemista" voisi varmuudella pitää vanhimpana? 
Ehdokkaita ovat siis:
1) Erottaja: Väestösuojan metromainen sisäänkäynti (1951)
2) Munkkivuori: Ostoskeskuksen kellari (1963)
4) Kaivokatu: Asematunnelin HKL:n taukotila, entinen Squash-halli (1965)
3) Kontula: Pääteaseman silmukka (1968?)
4) Siilitie, toimi asemana jo koeradan aikana (1971)
5) Martinlaakson radan asemat Pohjois-Haagasta Martinlaaksoon (1975)

Vai voisiko jotakin seuraavista pitää "metroaseman" esiasteena?
- Ruskeasuon päätesilmukka (1955)
- Koskelan raitiovaunuhalli (1948)
- Jokin satamaratojen asemista joilla oli ainakin jossain vaiheessa työläisjunaliikennettä kuten Ruoholahti, Vallila (1800-1900 lukujen vaihde)

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

Iltasanomien toimittajat seuraavat näköjään tätäkin foorumia ja eräs heistä on saanut inspiksen jutun tekoon. Nettiin ilmestyi pari tuntia sitten artikkeli Tiesitkö tästä Helsingin metron "haamuasemasta"?  katso video ja kuvat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Iltasanomien toimittajat seuraavat ...


Joo, kirjoitin asiasta tuossa yllä. Se vaan sekottui ja hukkui tuohon edelliseen viestiin. Ärsyttää, kun foorumin asetukset pakottavat yhden kirjoittajan peräkkäiset, sisällöltään erilliset viestit yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Silloin se uusi viesti ei esim. näy etusivun tuoreissa viesteissä ollenkaan. Yleensä teen niin, että odotan, kunnes joku muu kirjoittaa topikkiin jotain ja jatkan vasta sitten, jotta viestit eivät sula yhdeksi mössöksi, mutta nyt tuo oli niin ajankohtainen asia, että halusin silti panna sen sinne. No, ehkä sen joku sieltä huomasi ja jos ei, niin nyt viimeistään.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joo, kirjoitin asiasta tuossa yllä. Se vaan sekottui ja hukkui tuohon edelliseen viestiin. Ärsyttää, kun foorumin asetukset pakottavat yhden kirjoittajan peräkkäiset, sisällöltään erilliset viestit yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Silloin se uusi viesti ei esim. näy etusivun tuoreissa viesteissä ollenkaan.


[OT] Sama tympii minuakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos Bussifriikki kun vastasit, niin pääsen kirjoittamaan vuorostani Rainerille.  :Smile: 




> Jos itse laituri olisi ollut "kompassitasolla" niin miten oli oikein taroitus että pääsee Munkkivuoren aseman toiselle raiteelle? Olisiko ollut toiset portaat ostarin takapuolella?


Tämä on käynyt mullakin mielessä. Tuskin siitä on mitään kovin valmiita suunnitelmia ollut olemassa, kun kaikki oli niin alkutekijöissään. En pitäisi mahdottomana sitäkään, että asemalla olisi ollut tasoylityskin sallittu  1950-luvun turvallisuuskulttuuri.




> 2) Munkkivuori: Ostoskeskuksen kellari (1963)


Iltiksen klipissä sanottiin, että ostarin tämä osa olisi valmistunut 1961. Suunnittelu on tietysti tapahtunut aiemmin, mikä sopii hyvin yhteen Castrénin ja 1950-luvun kanssa.

Kuutoskohdaksi voisi lisätä Puotilan silmukan, joka on sijoitettu puistoon ja kaavoitettu liikennealueeksi. Asemakaava on vuodelta 1959 ja edelleen voimassa.




> Castrénin metron ratojen raideleveydeksi oli valittu rautateiden 1524 mm (kerrottaan mm. Iltasen tutkielmassa Minne metro kuljettaa). Vaunujen leveydestä taas on kerrottu, että "kalusto tulisi olemaan noin 520 mm leveämpää nykyisiin raitiovaunuihimme verrattuna". Tämä olisi merkinnyt suunnilleen Tukholman Tunnelbananin levyisiä hieman yli 2800 mm leveitä vaunuja (Oslon esikaupunkiratojen vaunut (ei Trikken) ovat olleet jo noin sadan vuoden ajan yli kolmimetrisiä leveytensä puolesta). Iltasen tutkielma kertoo myös, että metron virroituksen oli tarkoitus perustua ilmajohtoratkaisuun. Tästä voidaan päätellä, että Castrénin verkostolla tasoristeykset olisivat olleet mahdollisia ja niitä suunnitelma sisälsikin vaikka kuinka paljon. Eikä mikään periaatteessa estänyt sijoittamasta joitakin rataosia isojen katujen keskialueella omaksi saarekkeekseen.


Muistelisin, että Castrénin aikomus oli se, että ensin ajetaan silloisella kalustolla, siis 1000 mm ja 2,3 m ja multippeliajo, tehdään niitä tunneleita ym. Ja vasta myöhemmin sitten upgreidataan raideleveys ja kalustoleveys. Se olisi linjassa myös sen kanssa, mitä Saksassa tapahtui, eli tehtiin ratikoille tunneleita ja ajateltiin, että myöhemmin niitä sitten muutetaan metrotunneleiksi ja esim. tarvittaessa muutetaan raideleveyttä tai luovutaan katukelpoisuudesta. Saksassa noin ei kuitenkaan suuressa mittakaavassa käynyt vaan tunnelit jäivät ratikkatunneleiksi, mutta Suomessa ei päästy edes siihen esimetrovaiheeseen. Puhuuko Iltanen tästä vaiheistuksesta mitään?

Se ainakin on selvää, että Herttoniemen raitiotie, jota jo 1950-luvulla nimitettiin pikaraitiotieksi, oli tarkoitus tehdä ihan silloisella ratikkastandardilla, toki omin pikakaistoin. Samoin monet muut laajennukset, reippaatkin sellaiset eli Paloheinä, Hakamäentie oli suunniteltu silloisella standardilla. Taitaa olla aika lailla samoja ratoja, joita Vriston linkkaamissa kuvissa on. Noita suunniteltiin siis pintaratoina 50-luvun alkupuolella, Castrén taisi saada tuon Stadtbahn-suunnitelmansa valmiiksi 1959 ja Vriston kuvat ovat vuoden 1963 suunnitelmista. Silloin oli vielä Castrén puikoissa ja metro kevyt.




> Castrénin stadtbahn


Tällainen löytyi sattumalta, kun etsin muuta  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistelisin, että Castrénin aikomus oli se, että ensin ajetaan silloisella kalustolla, siis 1000 mm ja 2,3 m ja multippeliajo, tehdään niitä tunneleita ym. Ja vasta myöhemmin sitten upgreidataan raideleveys ja kalustoleveys.


Suunnittelu 1955 - 59 Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitealla eteni tavallaan tässä järjestyksessä, ts. ensin ei otettu kantaa itse liikennevälineeseen, vaan keskityttiin "metroväyliin". Siinä siis suunniteltiin toisaalta metroa, toisaalta pikaratikkaa ja toisaalta BRT:tä. Suunnittelun edetessä vuoteen 1959 mennessä kalustoksi muotoutui leveävaunuinen (ei yli 3000-millinen vaan n. 2800-millinen) kaupunkijuna, joka olisi ilmajohtovirroitteinen ja kykenisi varsin pienisäteisiin kaarteisiinkin.

    1959 - 63 toimikunta teki työtään Metrotoimikunta-nimisenä. Silloin jatkettiin edellisen selvityksen pohjalta hyvin laajan "metron" eli stadtbahnin (olen vapaasti käyttänyt tätä saksalaistermiä, vaikka oikeasti saksalaisversiossa on käytössä hieman kapeammat vaunut, jotka liikkuvat tarvittaessa autojen kanssa yhteiskaistoilla raitiotieperiaattein). 

Jo 1940 - 55 oli suunniteltu tunneleissakin kulkevia raiteita Helsingin alle. Ne olivat puhtaasti pikaraitioteitä ja sillä termillä niitä silloin(kin) kutsuttiin. Sahlbergillä oli omat visionsa, hieman toisenlainen pikaratikkakartta on julkaistu Lindegren & Kråkström -työryhmän nimissä. Kaiken kaikkiaan Helsingin tunneliratahistoria kaikkine suunnitteluvaiheineen on hyvin kirjava ja ennen muuta mielenkiintoinen.

Edit: Kolme kirjoitusvirhettä korjattu. R:vaunu

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on käynyt mullakin mielessä. Tuskin siitä on mitään kovin valmiita suunnitelmia ollut olemassa, kun kaikki oli niin alkutekijöissään. En pitäisi mahdottomana sitäkään, että asemalla olisi ollut tasoylityskin sallittu  1950-luvun turvallisuuskulttuuri.


Tai kuten Huopalahden aseman alittavassa bussitunnelissa joka on tältä vuosituhannelta!

Joka tapauksessa jos Munkkivuoren metroaseman laiturit olis suunniteltu sillä lailla niin ihmettelen miksi ei koko pysäkki olisi voinut olla maan päällä, ostarin edessä, tai Huopalahdentien kaistojen välissä? Ei ole mitään maantieteelisiä esteitä miksi radan olisi pitänyt kulkea tunnelissa siitä kohtaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> ...jos Munkkivuoren metroaseman laiturit olis suunniteltu sillä lailla niin ihmettelen miksi ei koko pysäkki olisi voinut olla maan päällä, ostarin edessä, tai Huopalahdentien kaistojen välissä? Ei ole mitään maantieteelisiä esteitä miksi radan olisi pitänyt kulkea tunnelissa siitä kohtaa.


Syytä voi vain arvailla. Metrotoimikunnan vuoden 1963 suunnitelman kakkosvaiheen (valmis vuonna 1975) mukaan "stadtbahn" olisi ulottunut Munkkivuoreenkin. Osuus Maria - Munkkivuori - Huopalahden asema olisi kulkenut kokonaan tunnelissa, pl. Paciuksenkadun seutu. Munkkivuoressa rata olisi haarautunut Höyläämötielle sekä Pohjois-Haagaan. Olikohan Höyläämötielle menevän raideparin tarkoitus ylittää Pohjois-Haagan suunnalta tulevan raideparin samassa vai eri tasossa. Jos eri tasossa (kuten Itiksen raidejärjestely Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren radoilla), niin radanrakennus olisi ollut Munkkivuoressa helpompi toteuttaa tunneloituna.

Vuoden 1975 verkossa olisi saattanut olla viisi stadtbahnlinjaa:

1 Salmisaari - Maria - Kumpula - Suursuo
2 Salmisaari - Maria - Puotila (Puotinkartano eli nykyinen Itäkeskus?)
3 Lauttasaari - Maria - Puotila
4 Maria - Munkkivuori - Höyläämötie
5 Maria - Munkkivuori - Pohjois-Haaga

----------


## Huppu

> .Aivan eri kokoluokassa ovat myöhempinä vuosikymmeninä louhitut Kampin ja Hakaniemen rinnakkaiset asemahallit.


Kuinka suuri Hakaniemen toinen asemahalli on ja tuleeko se Pisara-radan käyttöön?

----------


## vristo

> Kuinka suuri Hakaniemen toinen asemahalli on ja tuleeko se Pisara-radan käyttöön?


Niinhän on suunniteltu. Se olisi siis rautatieasema, ei metroasema. Tällöin se olisi aivan toista kokoluokkaa kuin nykyinen metroasema. Pituuttakin olisi kolmen Sm5-yksikön verran (eli 220 metriä).

Alla olevissa kuvissa näkee hyvin metroaseman ja tunnelissa olevan rautatieaseman mittasuhteiden erot.


http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...1/25996003.JPG

http://public.mailem.fi/liikennevira...3262_27003.png

----------


## Huppu

> Niinhän on suunniteltu. Se olisi siis rautatieasema, ei metroasema. Tällöin se olisi aivan toista kokoluokkaa kuin nykyinen metroasema. Pituuttakin olisi kolmen Sm5-yksikön verran (eli 220 metriä).



Kiitos juuri tuota pituutta mietin.
Mutta alkuperäisen kysymyksen toiseen osaan; Onko tuosta Hakaniemen (louhitusta) toisesta metroasemasta mitään lehtiartikelia tai edes valokuvaa?

----------


## hylje

Hakaniemessä ei ole louhittu kuin tyngät muutamaan kohtaan louhinnan aloittamista varten. Kokonaista hallia siellä ei ole louhittu. Tietääkseni kuvia näistä tyngistä ei ole julkaistu.

Sinänsä on vähän outoa, että Hakaniemen liukuportaat tulevat tähän louhimattoman hallin kohdalle ja oikeaan halliin mennäkseen pitää kävellä sivuttain.

----------


## Ketorin

> Kiitos juuri tuota pituutta mietin.
> Mutta alkuperäisen kysymyksen toiseen osaan; Onko tuosta Hakaniemen (louhitusta) toisesta metroasemasta mitään lehtiartikelia tai edes valokuvaa?


Vilahtaa tässä dokumentissa kohdassa 10:35: http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/artikkeli...ml#media=16296

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sinänsä on vähän outoa, että Hakaniemen liukuportaat tulevat tähän louhimattoman hallin kohdalle ja oikeaan halliin mennäkseen pitää kävellä sivuttain.


Minä olen ymmärtänyt, että liukuportaat nykyisellään vievät hallien väliin, ja kumpaankin halliin päästäkseen pitäisi kävellä sivulle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vilahtaa tässä dokumentissa kohdassa 10:35: http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/artikkeli...ml#media=16296


Tuo kohta on asematunnelista eikä Hakaniemestä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Tuo kohta on asematunnelista eikä Hakaniemestä.


Pahoitteluni, jotenkin vain luin mielessä Hakaniemi -> Asematunneli ja kuvittelin, että puhuttaisiin taas tästä tunnetummasta Squash-halliasemasta.

----------


## Markku K

Tuossa postaukseni muutaman vuoden takaa koskien Hagiksen tilavarausta:
http://jlf.fi/f13/2179-helsingin-met...html#post81504

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuossa postaukseni muutaman vuoden takaa koskien Hagiksen tilavarausta:
> http://jlf.fi/f13/2179-helsingin-met...html#post81504





> Aivan eri kokoluokassa ovat myöhempinä vuosikymmeninä louhitut Kampin ja Hakaniemen rinnakkaiset asemahallit.


Eli pieleen meni mun muistikuvat Hakiksen osalta! Mitenkäs Kamppi, onko siellä sitten kokonainen ristikkäinen asemahalli valmiina nykyisen aseman alapuolella, vai onko sekin hyvin pieni?

----------


## pehkonen

> Eli pieleen meni mun muistikuvat Hakiksen osalta! Mitenkäs Kamppi, onko siellä sitten kokonainen ristikkäinen asemahalli valmiina nykyisen aseman alapuolella, vai onko sekin hyvin pieni?


Tarkempi vastaus löytynee historiasta. Kampissa pitäisi olla lähes valmis asema noin Tennispalatsin alle venyen. Mutta sehän on rakennettu vanhentuneiden väestönsuojamääräysten mukaan, joten menisi kai osin uusiksi. Kampin olemassaoleva kääntöraide taas päättyy jonnekkin Perhon tienoille. Ei olisi pitkää matkaa jäljellä "Tölön" asemalle.

----------


## Markku K

> Eli pieleen meni mun muistikuvat Hakiksen osalta! Mitenkäs Kamppi, onko siellä sitten kokonainen ristikkäinen asemahalli valmiina nykyisen aseman alapuolella, vai onko sekin hyvin pieni?





> Tarkempi vastaus löytynee historiasta. Kampissa pitäisi olla lähes valmis asema noin Tennispalatsin alle venyen. Mutta sehän on rakennettu vanhentuneiden väestönsuojamääräysten mukaan, joten menisi kai osin uusiksi. Kampin olemassaoleva kääntöraide taas päättyy jonnekkin Perhon tienoille. Ei olisi pitkää matkaa jäljellä "Tölön" asemalle.


Piirsin kuvaan punaisella tuon louhitun tilan. Sinisellä nykyiset kiskot ja vihreällä risteävä suunta "alakerrassa".
Kuva paikasta tässä http://hs12.snstatic.fi/webkuva/olet...3023110?ts=458
Tila ei siis mene Tennispalatsin alle.
Lisäksi Töölön metroraportti kaupungin sivulta liitteenä; tuo nyt louhittu tila on muuttunut siirtymäreitiksi uuteen laiturihalliin.

----------


## Ketorin

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ketorin
> 
> 
> Sanon vain, että raskasmetrotunnelin yhteiskäyttö taitaa ikävä kyllä olla paras vaihtoehto, miten saadaan tämä modernien esikaupunkiratioteiden vaatima tunneli Töölön ali. 
> 
> Sielläpäinhän on jo toinenkin metroasema odottamassa, Munkkivuoressa. Saadaan senkin sitten samalla kertaa käyttöön.
> 
> 
> Yllä olevaa taustaa vasten ymmärtää, etteivät Castrénin "metroasemat" olisi olleet 135-metrisiä laitureita kaksine raiteineen, vaan nykyisen ratikkapysäkin kokoluokkaa.


Palaan jo laskeneeseen aiheeseen oftopikilla, mutta tuossa viestissä vähän niin kuin oli pointtina lapsellinen toiveeni, että kun Munkkivuoren raitiotie rakennettaisiin, tehtäisiin Munkkivuoren keskustan pysäkki tuohon metroaseman aihioon. Kyllähän raitiotiekin ansaitsee Itis-mäisiä katettuja asemia, varsinkin esikaupunkikeskuksissa. Ratageometria tuossa vaan taitaisi olla liian mahdoton, kun pitäisi heti perään tehdä jyrkkä käännös kohti talinrantaa, Turunväyläkin olisi tarkoitus ylittää tasossa ja asuintalojen välistä mahtuu kuulemma kulkemaan, niin reitillä ei olisi muutakaan tunnelia sitten. Tunnelia, koska tunneli.

"Mu- mu- sehän maksais MILJOONIA."

----------


## Olarra

Pian saattaa Munkkivuoreenkin tulla se alun perin kaavailtu pikaraitiotie, tässä tänään YLE:n uutissivuilla ollut uutinen, jonka osoite on alla. Asemaksi on kartassa nimetty Niemenmäki, mutta jospa se vedettäisiinkin ostarin alitse ja vuosikymmeniä turhaan odottaneen aseman odotus ei olisi ollut turha. Tuossa kartan linjauksessa ihmettelen Haagan sivuuttamista, eikö luontevaa olisi linjata reitti Huopalahden asemalta Haagan läpi Munkkivuoreen? 

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10626756

----------

